# Rat Cages in Bedroom



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

So after remembering the things I spoke about with my vet a few months back when I had Ruca in for her surgery, I thought about what he said about keeping rat cages in bedrooms. I was skimming through this section and looking at pictures of fellow members rat cages, when I realized a lot of people have their cages in their bedrooms too.

I remember he stated that it can be extremely unhealthy. He stated that the urine creates the chemicals in the air, that over a prolonged period of time, say a couple of years can cause you lung and breathing problems. I understand the truth in his statement with the chemicals, but are they really that harmful to the human body? Should I be considering keeping them in the livingroom or the spare room? 

But then the room will be so quiet  I have almost learned to love their late night noises and having them close to me all the time. I spend most of my time after work in my bedroom, where they are. :3 Just wondering what other people think and know about said topic, thank you.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't see what's the matter with keeping rats in a bedroom. Just keep their cage clean! ;D


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Being outside with all the car exhausts is unhealthier I would think. I had my mice in my bedroom as a kid and I loved listening to their squeaky wheels and the sound of ripping up paper to go to sleep with. And....years later I don't have breathing problems. People worry too much about pets.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, I say keep them in your bedroom. I too enjoy coming home to my rats greeting me at their cage doors and with our 2 cats running about it would be very unsafe to keep them anywhere but.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Haha yes, cleaning the cage is important, which I do at least every three-four days. 
I figured to ask and see what others thoughts on the matter. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe a dirty cage in your room for a few years would cause lung problems LOL
I don't think a cage that is kept up would be a problem


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I use a powerful Air purifier in my room and it helps immensely since I am pretty allergic to rats and bunnies.
It keeps the air quality good for me AND them, Since I have 9 rats in my bedroom lol.

I just recovered from a bad case of flu that lasted almost 2 weeks, and in that time I am gonna be honest I did not clean the rat cages as I was to sick to even get up half the time.
And let me tell you...it STUNK, when I finally cleaned when I got better It was like a nice summer breeze blew away all the icky smell xD
I think if a cage was left like that for long periods of time it could have a negative effect of your health (and the rats health)


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

I keep my cage in the living room but that's only because I am only in my bedroom if I am folding clothes, getting dressed or sleeping. Most of my time i'm in the living room. I think it's fine to have them in your bedroom. I agree with the other person, I don't think it would cause problems unless you don't keep the cage cleaned.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I keep my ratties in my bedroom as well. I've been keeping rats for about 3 years now and they've always been in my room. I keep their cage clean and there is virtually no smell unless I stick my head in their cage and take a huge whiff..lol. Which I don't do..haha. I haven't noticed any change in breathing or my lungs in that time. I can't imagine it would be much different then having kitties with a litter box in the house, which I think smells a heck of a lot more then rats do. When my last girlies died, it was hard cause I got so used to the sound of their wheel at night, it was weird when I no longer heard it. Now Ive got some new girlies and they're at that wheel ALL night. It seems louder then I remember it being before.. :  lol.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

I mean, I guess I can understand where he's coming from with the chemicals and stuff but I have all my rats in my room in the two cages I have and I just can't imagine my room without them! They bring life to my room haha I don't think it's really going to affect you especially if you just keep their cage clean 
Whenever I'm doing my homework or something I can just keep them on my bed and play with them while doing my homework... needless to say it takes me a lot longer to finish homework since I've gotten ratties lol


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have 4 cages with 8 rats and 3 cages with 3 mice in my bedroom (along with an aquarium with a frog lol) and I have absolutely no issue with odor. I use the oxbow Eco-Straw which is Phenomenal and you can scoop it like a litter box if you want. It is also 100% safe for them to eat. I put in a little of the regular bedding for when they like to snuggle up and change that out every couple of days.

I don't think I'd be able to sleep if I moved them and my room were that quiet lol


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have my four girls, the rabbit litter box, and my tortoise, in my bedroom. Honestly, I believe people always try coming up with reasons why I shouldn't keep rats. Some of my friends say that they are discussing and will get me sick. But they haven't. Some of my friends have actually grown to love them, and got some of their own (well only 2 people, but still). Hearing this would not even make me think about moving them out of my bedroom. I live in a one bedroom apartment, so we have to share the bedroom, the living room is no place to sleep! Maybe when I get a house and where they can have their own bedroom, then I might think about them switching rooms.


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

I also keep mine in my bedroom, along with my mouse, turtle, and tetras. I've had rats for several years, at one time had 15 all living in my room. I've had no breathing problems or anything like that. As everyone else has said, as long as you keep up on it, I don't see why there'd be a problem.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I've heard this about starlings, too. My mom's caution caused my bird to die a miserable death ALONE. I was never sick and his cage was right next to my head and face. She also forced me to wear a mask to clean the litterbox. I keep my rats in my room at both of my houses, and frankly, I like them there, and they like being there, so much that I would rather get sick than boot them out. People are too paranoid about animals.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with what everyone has stated. I figured just to ask, since it was a professional vet that stated such information. I understand that they are not always right, but just wanted to run it by those that would know or those that have experience. Thanks for the information, at least I don't have to worry about that kind of thing. Next time I visit the vet and he asks, I will tell him what I really think about his statement. As long as the cages are cleaned often, it should not pose anymore of a problem then keeping a cat litter box in the house or anything else like that.


----------

